# Am I crazy for wanting this horse?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LisaG719 said:


> Am I crazy for wanting this horse? Should I take a step back and look for something that is a better match for my skillset?


Yes and yes.

Too many people take on a horse who's too much for them and that's not fair to the horse. They wind up never being ridden, or continuously sold down the road. 

Many of them wind up at auction after they've been ruined, purely because people haven't been honest with themselves about being able to handle and ride a horse who needs a knowledgeable owner.

If your skill sets do NOT match what this animal requires, do her a favor and pass.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with SR with one exception.

If you are planning on having you and the horse in full time training (not necessarily with each other) to make your skill sets match then it is not a foolish idea.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She seems to be an amazing horse! I can see why you would want her. If she was in my area and in my price range, I'd want to have her too! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Too many people take on a horse who's too much for them and that's not fair to the horse. They wind up never being ridden, or continuously sold down the road.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I don't want. I don't want to make a decision that will hurt myself or the horse. But, I also don't want a nanny horse that won't challenge me. 



Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree with SR with one exception.
> 
> If you are planning on having you and the horse in full time training (not necessarily with each other) to make your skill sets match then it is not a foolish idea.


I am fully considering taking on fulltime training sessions. That's part of my interest in her. I want a horse that has the energy but discipline to help me become a better rider. From the ad it sounds like she has had a ton of time and money invested in her and I would love to become a better match for her. Hence, being torn on the issue. I just don't want to put either one of us in a dangerous situation.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with that caveat, Always.

Unfortunately, how many people actually take lessons or have their horses trained by _professionals_? If this BB is any indication, very few.

Too many people believe they can buy foals, problem horses, or horses beyond their own skill sets, and think they'll be able to train them properly with no outside professional help.

_These_ are the people about which I'm talking, not the ones who buy a horse and plan to have a trainer work with both of them to make them into a cohesive team.

Lisa, if you plan to get a trainer involved in the mix, why not have them evaluate your skills _before_ you buy anything? That way, they'll know what type of horse you need to challenge you, but not scare the daylights out of you.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> She seems to be an amazing horse! I can see why you would want her. If she was in my area and in my price range, I'd want to have her too! Good luck with your decision.


Thanks! It's just one of those things where you inexplicably fall in love with something. I am going to try and contact the seller today to get more information as to why Sophie requires an experienced handler and details about her sale.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I agree with that caveat Always.
> 
> Unfortunately, how many people actually take lessons or have their horses trained by _professionals_? If this BB is any indication, very few.
> 
> ...


So, it sounds like that is the key. _If_ I decide to try and take her on I should be signed up with a professional trainer to get us to be a better skill match for one another. What should I be looking for in a trainer? I am assuming that the BO that trains children/teens to ride isn't going to be experienced enough to help us.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

LisaG719 said:


> I am fully considering taking on fulltime training sessions. That's part of my interest in her. I want a horse that has the energy but discipline to help me become a better rider. From the ad it sounds like she has had a ton of time and money invested in her and I would love to become a better match for her. Hence, being torn on the issue. I just don't want to put either one of us in a dangerous situation.


Then take your trainer and look at the horse and let your trainer help you decide if your skill set can grow into something that agrees with this horse.



Speed Racer said:


> Unfortunately, how many people actually take lessons or have their horses trained by _professionals_? If this BB is any indication, very few.
> 
> Too many people believe they can buy foals, problem horses, or horses beyond their own skill sets, and think they'll be able to train them properly with no outside professional help.


I totally agree!


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

I appreciate the advice guys!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LisaG719 said:


> So, it sounds like that is the key. _If_ I decide to try and take her on I should be signed up with a professional trainer to get us to be a better skill match for one another. What should I be looking for in a trainer? I am assuming that the BO that trains children/teens to ride isn't going to be experienced enough to help us.


Look for a trainer who has a history of making good riding teams out of different horses and people. If he/she is good, they should be able to put you in contact with plenty of people who can give them a glowing reference.

They don't have to be the highest priced or fanciest, just be able to prove to you that they're able to take two disparate individuals, and make them into a good partnership.

Most professional trainers don't do it 'on the side'; it's usually their livelihood. Whether or not your BO is capable of training you, I don't know. I would think if she's not doing anything except the basics, she won't be a good candidate to fine tune you and a horse.

The fact that you realize you're not capable of doing this yourself tells me you're already ahead of the game.

If Sophie really is the horse for you, then she'll come to you. If she's not, the right one is out there.

I wish you luck in whatever you decide. You certainly seem to have a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> If Sophie really is the horse for you, then she'll come to you. If she's not, the right one is out there.


I agree. I am forcing myself to sit back and consider all the variables. That's why I let her slip by the first time. Now that she's back I am "chomping at the bit" to make her mine. 



Speed Racer said:


> I wish you luck in whatever you decide. You certainly seem to have a good head on your shoulders.


Thank you! I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

she's lovely, go for it!
oh and we are all 'always learning'


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I just watched part of the video. What I see is a well trained horse who is willing and able to go what is asked. This is the type of horse I like. I want a horse how is "up" but not hyper. One who has a lot of controlled energy and that is what this mare looks like she has. I would go look at her ride her and see how you fit. However I would also make sure you get with her owners and learn all her buttons and such. If not it might make her hard to ride.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> she's lovely, go for it!
> oh and we are all 'always learning'


LoL you sounds like the little Devil on my shoulder. :twisted: I am definitely going to call and talk with her. She sounds fairly straight forward in the ad and I want to get some more information as to why Sophie needs an experienced handler. If she has a lot of 'go' I don't mind working with her but if she has rearing/bucking issues then I am going to steer clear. There is another grey Arab on dream horse in my area that is listed as "Beginner Safe" and I should be looking into that as well. But, something about Sophie...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I just watched part of the video. What I see is a well trained horse who is willing and able to go what is asked. This is the type of horse I like. I want a horse how is "up" but not hyper. One who has a lot of controlled energy and that is what this mare looks like she has. I would go look at her ride her and see how you fit. However I would also make sure you get with her owners and learn all her buttons and such. If not it might make her hard to ride.


Oh boy, you guys are getting me all excited about her again. :lol: That is just what I want. I don't want to feel that I am pushing my horse to work. I like having a girl that is happy and excited but not dangerous. I think a lot has to do with the rider though. The owner appears to know exactly how to handle Sophie.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

I finally spoke with the current owner! She has owned Sophie for pretty much her entire training. She picked her out of a pasture where she had been left unattended and untrained as a filly. Her faults are that she is extremely hot. I qoute "She is like riding a firecracker". She doesn't head toss or buck but will prance and snort when she wants to go faster. And she hates having her ears touched/clipped. The owner was very up front and sociable. She wants her horse placed in the best home possible and is selling her due to financial reasons. I briefly talked to her about working out a trial period in order to make sure we are a well fit pair. She gets back in town on Monday so I have the entire weekend to make up my mind as to what direction I want to go. 

Should I be concerned about the price? Is that too much to ask in this economy for a so deemed 'hot' horse?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think that is not a bad price for the amount of training the mare seems to have. Hot is relative. I am sure some would think my reiners are hot. They are not they are what I would call "UP". As long as you can ride you can control their energy even kids ride most of them. 

However she might be a horse that you need to ride quite often and not let sit. So that might be a consideration for you too. I like the one you can get on and go no matter how long it has been since they where last ridden.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I think she is wonderful. Loved the video, too.
Hope it all works out!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG she is adorable. When I got my horse she wasnt even trained and barely halter broke and scared of everything. No lie. I worked with her everyday and she has become a great horse and I can do just about everything with her. People think she is really hot but she isn't anymore. I think that Sophie might be a great horse for you.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

This horse has a whole lot of ground manners and while watching the video I was wondering why you would be hesitant of getting her then she put a saddle on and she completly changed. I would say that this is not for a beginner, but if you have the money and ability to get proffesional training for both of you so that you are both learning it may no be so bad. But if you buy this horse and don't control her she will win each and everytime and all you will have is a fight which can be a real struggle and gets real old real fast. **** LUCK! Everyone has had great suggestions.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! I adore her. She seems like she could probably benefit from a bunch of walking under saddle at first (Lacey was very similar in all that wanting to go stuff at first but once we walked and did more walking, she got over it) but she seems like she has a great head on her shoulders. Just wow. I wish I had that kind of money! haha

If you get her and need an "exercise rider" I'm totally there to help you out! :lol:


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback! Keep it coming!



Wallaby said:


> Wow! I adore her. She seems like she could probably benefit from a bunch of walking under saddle at first (Lacey was very similar in all that wanting to go stuff at first but once we walked and did more walking, she got over it) but she seems like she has a great head on her shoulders. Just wow. I wish I had that kind of money! haha
> 
> If you get her and need an "exercise rider" I'm totally there to help you out! :lol:


If you are anywhere near the Portland Metro area I would definitely take you up on that!  Heck if you are local we should totally ride together whether I get this horse or not!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

LisaG719 said:


> If you are anywhere near the Portland Metro area I would definitely take you up on that!  Heck if you are local we should totally ride together whether I get this horse or not!


Yup! I live in Gresham and Lacey lives in Springdale/Corbett.  We totally should! I'd LOVE to meet a fellow HF-er.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

An additional point to consider, along with what the other posters have mentioned: 

This horse is *fit* - she was conditioned to do a 25 mile ride recently. 

So if you're looking for a horse to amble down the trail while you gossip with a friend, this is probably not the right horse for you. 

Everything about that video indicates that the owner put quantity time in her; both time on the ground work and time in the saddle - do you have that kind of time? What kind of horse will you have if you don't put that kind of time in her?

I can absolutely see why you'd want her, but I think you need to do a very realistic evaluation of what you want in a horse, and the kind of time you can spend in the saddle.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

I figured I'd just put my opinion in, although its not 100% necessary as people have all voiced some excellent points and I know you have a lot to think about now... This is more my personal experience.
I had taken a few year hiatus from riding and owning horses (well not riding 100% as I still would ride every now and then but no competing, no lessons, etc) and then when I got back into it I ended up purchasing a horse that to be completely honest I had no business buying! He was an unbroke 3 y/o that was just to the point where he was ready to go undersaddle... As I loved his ground manners and he seemed like a big angel (and he was in my price range....) I ended up bringing him home. NOT the horse I thought he was and it was a tough journey. I ended up investing way more money than I had ever thought as he was terrifying and couldn't be started by anyone I knew, so I had to hire someone to start him for me... and ride him for a few months until it was safe for anyone else to get on.....
Long story short, I know your horse is not the same situation here, but be careful with your choice and definitely think into the future. Its a good plan to work with a trainer but consider all costs and what you will be missing out on while your waiting for you and your horse to mesh. I have been very patient with my horses training and I'm glad that I have and how far he has come is amazing, but theres many times I wished I could partake in stuff over the years that we couldn't due to us not being ready. Looking back I did not make a good choice and should have continued looking for the perfect match instead of falling in love with my guy. It would have been a lot easier on everyone, but at this point I wouldnt trade him for the world.
Good luck with your decision, she looks like a great horse, but there are many great horses out there so just be sure that you are comfortable with whatever you decide!


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

maura said:


> An additional point to consider, along with what the other posters have mentioned:
> 
> This horse is *fit* - she was conditioned to do a 25 mile ride recently.
> 
> ...


Great points, Maura. I think this would be an awesome horse for the right rider being used in the right way. I had a mare that wasn't hot but had a lot of energy and it litterally would take me 45 minutes of long trotting to even get her breathing hard. Since I am limited with my riding time, I never got to completely enjoy her because the time I had to ride was used to just get her to a point she relaxed. If I took her on a trail ride, we were constantly having to stop and wait for everyone else to catch up because she walked faster than my friend's horses. I either has to find different friends to ride with or get a different horse. 
Evaluate what's important to you in a horse and what you will be using the horse for, and then see if this horse fits the bill. If so, go for it. If not, don't try to make her work into your plans because she's a pretty horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In all honesty, I would take her for a trial period. Horses act differently with different owners....I learned that lesson the hard way with my now unhandleable, kicking, biting, Clydesdale gelding. He was docile as ever with his old owners, with us? Not so much.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I would also look at that beginner horse and some others, at least for comparison. I think it is easy to give the horse the benefit of the doubt if you are only looking at one. It might help you be more objective to at least look at a few others.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

If you ARE serious about buying the horse, do make sure you watch the owner ride her in all paces, and you ride her in all paces. It is very, very easy for dishonesty to sneak into the deal, no matter how sweet the horse may seem at the moment or what the owner tells you. Dougal got sold to us as a green but safe, quiet pony that had never bucked/reared/bolted/napped and what do you know, he's done all those things. My mother made the mistake of not seeing him being cantered [or cantering him herself], not knowing that he bucks a lot when asked to canter. Even little things like that can catch you out.
Anyway, enough rambling. Just be very careful, it's easy to fall in love with a horse and ignore any sneaking suspicions that don't seem quite right. Good luck, i'm sure you will make the right decision at the end of the day.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a high-powered horse who should go to an equally high-powered rider/trainer.

It's easy to fall in love, especially over the Internet. But then reality sets in, and you have you ask yourself if the horse is suited for your lifestyle and riding level. At this point, do you think you can safely handle a horse with a temperament level of 8/10? If she's like "riding a firecracker", then she needs a rider with a LOOOOOOT of experience and training knowhow.

I can see why you fell for her — she certainly is a knockout. But I'm sure there are plenty of challenging horses out there that will better fit your lifestyle and riding level.


----------

